# Woods m5 Dixie cutter?



## b349 (Jan 23, 2016)

Well I just purchased a used m5 brush hog for my 220d. It was a killer deal I could not pass up. My question or fear rather is that this implement is a bit too large. Has anyone ran one of these? I'm not looking to chop saplings down just keep my field knocked down in the summer.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy b349,

Welcome aboard the tractor forum. 

A rule-of-thumb for brush hogs is 5 PTO HP per foot of mower width, but many guys use smaller (<20 HP) tractors to operate a 5' brush hog. Just go slow (2nd gear) in heavy cutting and it will work fine. Another trick is to take half-bites when the cutting gets rough. The only concern is if the mower will pick the front end of the tractor off the ground? Hook it up and give it a go!


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

I used an old FMC 5' sidewinder with my 2002D for years. As stated in previous post in heavy stuff might need to take smaller cuts. I am guessing that mower weighs in a tad over 500lbs. If correct a little front weight might help you out.


----------



## b349 (Jan 23, 2016)

Thank you for the responses.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Found out dryer the grass etc. easier quicker cutting.


----------

